# [SOLVED] I want to underclocked



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

but I dont know how to underclock

here are two images which will help you help me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: I want to underclocked*

Reduce the x11 multiplier, save settings and run some CPU performance tests in Windows.

Are you underclocking because there's a problem with your computer, like crashing or overheating?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Undercloking because it over heats and i get bluescrren of death i am ordering parts to build a new pc of ebuyer this week


----------

